# Having trouble with croissants



## pcmike1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with my chocolate croissants. I use an italian levain starter with gold yeast in my detrempe. I have no problems with any other croissant shape except that my chocolate croissants keep collapsing in the oven while baking. I bake in a Bongard Oscar steam injected convection oven. I start at 375 and immediately turn down to 350 for 15-20 minutes. Danish take a little bit less time. I did not have any issues for the past 8 months or so and then this started happening out of the blue. I have tried underproofing, overproofing, longer bake times and nothing seems to work. They seem to be collapsing while baking. Any ideas would be appreciated. I'm at my wits end with these things.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Hmm, have you recalibrated your oven?

I've never baked on your brand of oven, but it sounds like your temp could be too low.

What are you using for the chocolate centers?


----------



## pcmike1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello. I'm using callebaut sticks for croissants. I'll try baking higher. maybe around 400. The fan power is ungodly on this thing with no way to switch from high to low. It bakes beautifully but you have to nail everything down.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm thinking that it turning the oven temp down to 350 too soon or at all is probably causing problems, just like it messes with pate a choux.

Only other thing I can think of is gluten problems in the detrempe.


----------

